# Brighton, MI - Shop Garage Sale 3/14 in Brighton, MI



## soccerlawn (Feb 7, 2006)

Hello, if anyone is interested we are having a shop garage sale as management is changing at the company and most of the equipment is being sold off. A chunk of mowers, blowers, and most of the trucks have been sold, but we are just now listing all the 2 stroke and misc items. Most items are summer related, but there is one like new plow and salt truck, lots of snow shovels, pallets of deicer, snow blowers, and stiener sidewalk tractor with plow. Price list is in the ad. Garage sale is in Brighton on Saturday on Weber Drive and Military Avenue 9am to 4pm

https://annarbor.craigslist.org/gms/7091832884.html


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

What sidewalk deicer is it?


----------

